# Popcorn



## micafe

Hola todos!

Sabemos que hay bastantes diferencias entre el inglés británico y el inglés americano. Diferentes palabras para designar cosas y sobre todo la pronunciación.

Pero me parece a mí que son muchas más las diferencias en español entre los distintos países. Somos muchos países tratando de hablar el mismo idioma y, claro, las palabras van cambiando y a este paso llegará el día en que no nos entendamos. Inclusive dentro de un mismo país se utilizan diferentes expresiones. 

Mi pregunta es sobre *'popcorn'.* En alguna ocasión estuve en Ecuador y la palabra usada allá era algo así como 'canguile'. No sé si esté bien escrito 

He oído la expresión 'palomitas' o 'palomitas de maíz', la cual en Colombia se entiende pero no se usa. Nosotros decimos *'crispetas'*.

Me gustaría saber cómo las llaman en los demás países. 

Gracias


----------



## SmallJosie

En España también dicen "palomitas". (Y en catalán, crispetes).


----------



## Eword

En España palomitas, palomitas de maíz. Y mi abuelo las llamaba *rosetas* (rosetas de maíz).

Ah, y en valenciano las he oído nombrar como ¿mongetes? (no estoy segura).


----------



## Jaén

En México sin duda son 'palomitas', y raramente, 'palomitas de maíz'. Con su infalible 'salsa Búfalo (TM)! Deliciosas!

En las caricaturas de la tele he visto que también les llaman 'rosetas' o 'rosetas de maíz', pero no sé en qué país sea.

Saludos!

Edit: La respuesta a mi duda ya la dio Eword


----------



## suso26

En Mexico, Palomitas, Palomas..


----------



## micafe

SmallJosie said:


> En España también dicen "palomitas". (Y en catalán, crispetes).


 
¡Qué interesante!.. ¿Será que en Colombia lo sacamos del catalán???  Nunca se me hubiera ocurrido. ¡Gracias!


----------



## SmallJosie

O del inglés: Crisps


----------



## Argi

En Brasil son "pipocas"


----------



## micafe

Eword said:


> Y mi abuelo las llamaba *rosetas* (rosetas de maíz).


 
¿Y de dónde era tu abuelo? ¿O es 'rosetas' una palabra obsoleta? Aunque ahora que lo mencionas, creo haberla oído en algún lado.

¡Gracias!

Qué bueno sería saber cómo las llaman en los demás países. Ya sabemos de España -y dentro de España Cataluña y posiblemente Valencia- México y Colombia. Si alguien me confirmara lo de Ecuador. 

Amigos(as) de otros países... soy toda oídos


----------



## Eword

micafe said:


> ¿Y de dónde era tu abuelo?



Ups, qué fallo...  Era andaluz. De Granada (de _/Graná/, _como dicen ellos), pero mira lo que dice la wikipedia.
Y confirmado _mongetes _para cierta zona de Valencia. Se pronuncia _ge _como _Ge_rard en francés.


----------



## empress

En Argentina ( o Buenos Aires, no sé) lo llamamos "pochoclo"


----------



## transparente

"pochoclo" en Uruguay, también.


----------



## Juliomelecio

A lo largo y ancho de Venezuela "*Cotufas*".
Saludos


----------



## borgonyon

La gente mayor en el pueblo de mis abuelos [incluyendo a los dos viejitos qepd] le dicen "esquite", que creo que es el nombre que le dan los indigenas locales.


----------



## micafe

Eword said:


> Ups, qué fallo...  Era andaluz. De Granada (de _/Graná/, _como dicen ellos), pero mira lo que dice la wikipedia.
> Y confirmado _mongetes _para cierta zona de Valencia. Se pronuncia _ge _como _Ge_rard en francés.


 
Sensacional. No se me había ocurrido mirar en la wikipedia. ¡Muchas gracias!!
Creo que todos hemos aprendido algo. *Muchas gracias a todos *. 

Me recuerda una anécdota. Una vez una señora inglesa en mi ciudad natal en Colombia y se quejó porque su hijito quería un helado (ice cream) y según ella en el hotel no vendían. Yo le dije que eso no era posible y le pregunté qué palabra había utilizado para pedirlo. Me contestó: *'mantecado'*. 

No sé ella de dónde sacó esa palabra, pero ¿hay algún país donde al *helado* lo llamen *mantecado*? En Colombia eso es como una especie de pan dulce.


----------



## borgonyon

En México mantecado es una clase de helado, al cual llamamos nieve.


----------



## Jaén

borgonyon said:


> La gente mayor en el pueblo de mis abuelos [incluyendo a los dos viejitos qepd] le dicen "esquite", que creo que es el nombre que le dan los indigenas locales.


De qué parte de México eres, Borgoyon?

Por lo que sé, los 'esquites' son los granos de elote cocidos con mantequilla y chile piquín. Algunos les ponen mayonesa.

Aquí se hablaba originalmente de las palomitas. Ahora el tema ya cambió para helados


----------



## borgonyon

El pueblo al que me refiero es de la sierra de Sonora, municipio de Yécora, cuna de mis abuelos maternos. A lo que la gente del centro del pais llaman esquite, para nosotros es solamente "elote con mantequilla, crema y chiltepin". Así de largo. No sabía que le llamaban esquite.


----------



## micafe

Jaén said:


> De qué parte de México eres, Borgoyon?
> 
> Por lo que sé, los 'esquites' son los granos de elote cocidos con mantequilla y chile piquín. Algunos les ponen mayonesa.
> 
> Aquí se hablaba originalmente de las palomitas. Ahora el tema ya cambió para helados


 
Sí, Mea Culpa . Era una anécdota para reiterar las diferencias tan grandes que hay en el idioma entre los distintos países. Porque en realidad el hilo se trata de eso, aunque empecé con el 'popcorn' (mejor será decirlo en inglés ).

Y ya me encontré otra palabra diferente: 'elote'. En Colombia le decimos 'maíz'.


----------



## borgonyon

Pero ten en cuenta que "elote" se refiere a maiz tierno. Cuando madura se llama maiz. Por eso hay tamales de elote y de maiz, que no son lo mismo. El primero se hace moliendo el maiz tierno.


----------



## Jaén

Bueno, Micafe, para que veas que las diferencias ocurren dentro de un mismo país, te cuento, y a ti, Borgonyon, que en mi tierra, sur de Veracruz/Tabasco, el '*elote*' es la *mazorca*, independientemente de si está tierna o ya madura. Pero cuando se come cocida, le llamamos '*elote cocido*' (con los aderezos que se te ocurran).

Y '*maíz*', es el grano sacado de la mazorca. Claro que para esto, lo ideal es que la mazorca ya esté madura, o sea, el grano bien seco.

Y sí, los tamales de elote se hacen moliendo el maíz en la mazorca verde, y los de maíz, con la mazorca seca (madura).

Qué confusión!


----------



## Juliomelecio

micafe said:


> Sensacional. No se me había ocurrido mirar en la wikipedia. ¡Muchas gracias!!
> No sé ella de dónde sacó esa palabra, pero ¿hay algún país donde al *helado* lo llamen *mantecado*? En Colombia eso es como una especie de pan dulce.


Aquí decimos *mantecado* a un helado con sabor a vainilla (vanila ice cream).
Saludos


----------



## cristina friz

En Chile, son Palomitas de maiz por lo general, pero tambien le llaman  cabritas.


----------



## BAR

Recuerdo que cuando vivia en Puerto Rico decian mantecado para ice cream y helado para esas cosas que son como jugo helado, que aqui en Inglaterra se llaman 'ice lolly'. Y para Popcorn...pues 'Popcorn'! Pero imagino que eso es por el americanismo del pais.


----------



## Jaén

En el sur/sureste de México, los '*ice lolly*' ingleses se llaman '*paletas*', cuando están ensartadas en un palito, pero alguien inventó de poner el 'jugo' en una bolsita de plástico y ahí les llamamos '*helados*'.

Ah! es que al 'helado' (*ice cream*) le llamamos '*nieve*'.


----------



## micafe

borgonyon said:


> Pero ten en cuenta que "elote" se refiere a maiz tierno. Cuando madura se llama maiz. Por eso hay tamales de elote y de maiz, que no son lo mismo. El primero se hace moliendo el maiz tierno.


 
Interesante..Nosotros decimos 'maíz tierno' o 'mazorca tierna'.


----------



## micafe

Jaén said:


> Bueno, Micafe, para que veas que las diferencias ocurren dentro de un mismo país, te cuento, y a ti, Borgonyon, que en mi tierra, sur de Veracruz/Tabasco, el '*elote*' es la *mazorca*, independientemente de si está tierna o ya madura. Pero cuando se come cocida, le llamamos '*elote cocido*' (con los aderezos que se te ocurran).
> 
> Y '*maíz*', es el grano sacado de la mazorca. Claro que para esto, lo ideal es que la mazorca ya esté madura, o sea, el grano bien seco.
> 
> Y sí, los tamales de elote se hacen moliendo el maíz en la mazorca verde, y los de maíz, con la mazorca seca (madura).
> 
> Qué confusión!


 
Sí... qué bueno que yo no tengo que aprender español.. jejeje ¿O tal vez sí?


----------



## micafe

Jaén said:


> En el sur/sureste de México, los '*ice lolly*' ingleses se llaman '*paletas*', cuando están ensartadas en un palito, pero alguien inventó de poner el 'jugo' en una bolsita de plástico y ahí les llamamos '*helados*'.
> 
> Ah! es que al 'helado' (*ice cream*) le llamamos '*nieve*'.


 
Nosotros también les decimos 'paletas', pero dependiendo de la forma les decimos también 'helados'. (las paletas son planas y los helados son redondos). Para diferenciarlos del 'ice cream'... pues señalándolos con el dedo.. 

Un 'ice cream cone' se llama simplemente un 'cono', y el otro es 'helado en vasito'. aunque también al 'ice cream' le decimos 'crema' o 'helado en crema'. 

Ay.. como decía alguien, qué confusión. Me da vueltas la cabeza..


----------



## borgonyon

¿Existe otro uso de "elote" u "olote" [donde van los granos] en otro país hispanoparlante?

De acuerdo con todos uds. esto se pone, de tanto en tanto, muy bueno…


----------



## Miski

Popcorn en Perú es canchita, y en Bolivia se dice: pipocas.


----------



## micafe

borgonyon said:


> ¿Existe otro uso de "elote" u "olote" [donde van los granos] en otro país hispanoparlante?
> 
> De acuerdo con todos uds. esto se pone, de tanto en tanto, muy bueno…


 
Yo siempre he pensado que es muy mexicano, como el 'jitomate'..  

Here we go again..


----------



## Alicky

Leyendo el diario Clarín, de Argentina encontré esto: 

*¿Cómo se dice Zea mays everata Sturt en?* Argentina: pochoclo (de pop y choclo), pororó (del guaraní), ancua (exclusivamente en el norte) 
Bolivia: pipoca
Brasil: pipoca
Chile: cabritas
Colombia: maíz pira, crispetas, totes 
Cuba: rositas 
Ecuador: canguil 
España: palomitas 
Islas Canarias: cotufas, roscas 
México: palomitas 
Paraguay: pororó (en guaraní) 
Perú: canchitas, cancha 
República Dominicana: cocaleca 
Uruguay: pororó, po 
Venezuela: cotufas, gallitos (en parte de la region Zuliana y Andina) 
Estados Unidos: preguntarle a un tal Charles. 

http://weblogs.clarin.com/sudaquia/archives/2006/10/guia_vivencial_del_pochoclo.html


----------



## micafe

Aprendí varios más. Lo curioso es que de ese sitio del diario El Clarín, bajé  la foto para tenerla porque me gustó y el nombre del archivo era 'crispeta', como se le dice en *Colombia* .

*Muchas gracias de nuevo a todos, muy interesante.*


----------



## garabatos

Ahora que ya hemos puesto la mesa;..entre el helado y las palomitas de maiz. ¿Cómo dicen tener hambre?


----------



## DCPaco

borgonyon said:


> La gente mayor en el pueblo de mis abuelos [incluyendo a los dos viejitos qepd] le dicen "esquite", que creo que es el nombre que le dan los indigenas locales.


 
Mi mamá, que es de Aguascalientes, Ags., México, le llama "esquite" a una botana casera que consiste de granos de mazorca (o sea, el maíz macizo) dorados en el sarten pero estos no se hacen palomitas.

Fue una excelente idea crear un hilo sobre el "popcorn".


----------



## micafe

garabatos said:


> Ahora que ya hemos puesto la mesa;..entre el helado y las palomitas de maiz. ¿Cómo dicen tener hambre?


 
Yo le digo *'tener hambre' *. ¿Cómo le dices tú?


----------



## Jaén

borgonyon said:


> ¿Existe otro uso de "elote" u "olote" [donde van los granos] en otro país hispanoparlante?
> 
> De acuerdo con todos uds. esto se pone, de tanto en tanto, muy bueno…


Otro uso para el 'olote'? Sí, para tapar la botella de aguardiente cuando se piere el tapón!

Y popularmente, se dice que es bueno para la diarrea. Usándolo como tapón, claro! jajajjajaa


----------



## Jaén

micafe said:


> Yo le digo *'tener hambre' *. ¿Cómo le dices tú?


Si yo fuese mudo, haría la señal de llevarme la mano a la boca, conocida universalmente.

Como no lo soy, digo: "tengo hambre", "me muero de hambre", "me rugen las tripas", "las (lombrices) chiquitas ya se están comiendo a las grandotas"...

hay muchas otras formas!


----------



## lforestier

En Puerto Rico "palomitas" o "popcorn" y al helado "mantecado"


----------



## borgonyon

No entiendo eso de tener hambre. Creo que lo decimos todos igual, ¿que no?


----------



## maxiguco

Buenas tardes. En España se dice "palomitas de maíz". En Argentina, tal como te han dicho, es "pochoclo", y en la ciudad donde viví, Córdoba, también le llamaban "pororó".

Saludos.


----------



## boyaco

Este le va a gustar: los boyacos le decimos *maiz pira!*
saludos.


----------



## boyaco

wow, yo pense que maiz pira solo lo deciamos en boyaca, pero ahi lo dice mi diccionario junto con otros que han nombrado aqui de otros paises.

Lo dicen asi en otras partes de colombia?


----------



## Hidrocálida

DCPaco said:


> Mi mamá, que es de Aguascalientes, Ags., México, le llama "esquite" a una botana casera que consiste de granos de mazorca (o sea, el maíz macizo) dorados en el sarten pero estos no se hacen palomitas.
> 
> Fue una excelente idea crear un hilo sobre el "popcorn".


Yo soy de Aguascalientes, sòlo para precisar; el esquite se hace con granos de elote los cuales no deben estar muy tiernos.
En el estado de Durango con el maìz tierno cocido  y secado por varias semanas como si fueran orejones, se prepara en semana santa un platillo llamado *chuales*
Y al esquite que se refiere Borgonyon en Aguascalientes le llamamos *Chascas (elote tierno cocido y desgrando con crema/Mayonesa limon y chile piquin en polvo) .*
*Saludos*
se me ha despertado el apetito con el mantecado, el esquite ,las palomitas de maìz.........y tengo hambre


----------



## garabatos

jeje..Veo que no entendisteís, era más bien una bromita. Pero al mismo tiempo para aprender las expresiones de otros países de habla hispana, así como aprendimos de las palomitas de maíz. ¿Cuántos modísmos son aplicables?.
Mis saludos. Gracias a los que participaron. 

Hay un frase que dice así. "La sonrisa es la distancia más corta entre las personas".


----------



## Miri_am

Qué interesante este thread !! Podríamos pasar horas y hasta elaborar un "megadiccionario" para incluir todos los sinónimos  

Alguien (perdonad no recuerdo ahora el nombre de quien lo dijo) ha comentado que "mongetes" en valenciano son palomitas, sin embargo en catalán significa "judías", y no me quedó claro si esto de que en Valencia sean palomitas está confirmado o no... sólo curiosidad  . Yo lo he estado buscando pero no encuentro nada al respecto.

Saludos a to2

Miri


----------



## Eword

Miri_am said:


> Alguien (perdonad no recuerdo ahora el nombre de quien lo dijo) ha comentado que "mongetes" en valenciano son palomitas, sin embargo en catalán significa "judías", y no me quedó claro si esto de que en Valencia sean palomitas está confirmado o no... sólo curiosidad  . Yo lo he estado buscando pero no encuentro nada al respecto.



Culpable, Señoría 

Confirmadísimo. Decirlo lo dicen (zona de Ondara, Denia, Jávea...). Ahora, que sea o no correcto, eso ya...


----------



## micafe

boyaco said:


> wow, yo pense que maiz pira solo lo deciamos en boyaca, pero ahi lo dice mi diccionario junto con otros que han nombrado aqui de otros paises.
> 
> Lo dicen asi en otras partes de colombia?


 
Hola Boyaco.. para mí 'maíz pira' es el maíz para hacer crispetas, o sea, crudo, el que compras en el supermercado. Decimos 'voy a comprar un maíz pira para hacer unas crispetas'. 

¿No dicen 'crispetas' en Boyacá? Yo tengo familia allá, he ido innumerables veces pero nunca he comprado 'crispetas'.. jejeje.

Lo que sí nunca he oído es 'totes' como dice en las listas que dieron. Totes es un tipo de pólvora, ¿no?


----------



## micafe

Hidrocálida said:


> Yo soy de Aguascalientes, sòlo para precisar; el esquite se hace con granos de elote los cuales no deben estar muy tiernos.
> En el estado de Durango con el maìz tierno cocido y secado por varias semanas como si fueran orejones, se prepara en semana santa un platillo llamado *chuales*
> Y al esquite que se refiere Borgonyon en Aguascalientes le llamamos *Chascas (elote tierno cocido y desgrando con crema/Mayonesa limon y chile piquin en polvo) .*
> *Saludos*
> se me ha despertado el apetito con el mantecado, el esquite ,las palomitas de maìz.........y tengo hambre


 
Oh my Gosh..   Para mí todo eso es algo menos que griego.. jejeje


----------



## borgonyon

Mientras se pueda comer, no importa si es griego o chino. ¡Salú!


----------



## micafe

Miri_am said:


> Qué interesante este thread !! Podríamos pasar horas y hasta elaborar un "megadiccionario" para incluir todos los sinónimos
> 
> Alguien (perdonad no recuerdo ahora el nombre de quien lo dijo) ha comentado que "mongetes" en valenciano son palomitas, sin embargo en catalán significa "judías", y no me quedó claro si esto de que en Valencia sean palomitas está confirmado o no... sólo curiosidad  . Yo lo he estado buscando pero no encuentro nada al respecto.
> 
> Saludos a to2
> 
> Miri


 
Hablando de 'judías', si en Colombia pides 'judías' te van a contestar 'vaya a buscarlas a Israel'. Judías en Colombia son 'fríjoles' (con acento en la 'i') o 'frijoles', dependiendo de la región. Esa es otra palabra que se dice diferente en todas partes.

¿Están seguros de que hablamos el mismo idioma??? 

Voy a empezar un hilo nuevo con los nombres de verduras y vegetales, les parece? Interesantísimo.


----------



## boyaco

maiz pira es popcorn este o no este cocinado. y no decimos crispetas.
si, totes son polvora.


----------



## Laura Maria

boyaco said:


> maiz pira es popcorn este o no este cocinado. y no decimos crispetas.
> si, totes son polvora.


 

Yo viví en Bogotá 5 años y a mí me encanta el maíz pira.  Yo aprendí a decir "maíz pira" o simplemente "maíz" para referirme al "popcorn".


----------



## Doris P.

Hola a todos,
En Perú le decimos popcorn, palomitas de maiz o simplemente palomitas. Le decimos "cancha" o "canchita" al tipo de maiz que cocemos de la misma manera que al popcorn pero que no llega a reventar de la misma manera. Son dos productos diferentes y los denominamos de forma diferente.
Cheers!


----------



## zumac

micafe said:


> .....
> ¿hay algún país donde al *helado* lo llamen *mantecado*?


 
De niño, en España le llamaban mantecado al helado. Hoy no sé si se siga llamando así.

Saludos.


----------



## andres65

Alicky said:


> Leyendo el diario Clarín, de Argentina encontré esto:
> 
> *¿Cómo se dice Zea mays everata Sturt en?* Argentina: pochoclo (de pop y choclo), pororó (del guaraní), ancua (exclusivamente en el norte)
> Bolivia: pipoca
> Brasil: pipoca
> Chile: cabritas
> Colombia: maíz pira, crispetas, totes
> Cuba: rositas
> Ecuador: canguil
> España: palomitas
> Islas Canarias: cotufas, roscas
> México: palomitas
> Paraguay: pororó (en guaraní)
> Perú: canchitas, cancha
> República Dominicana: cocaleca
> Uruguay: pororó, po
> Venezuela: cotufas, gallitos (en parte de la region Zuliana y Andina)
> Estados Unidos: preguntarle a un tal Charles.
> 
> http://weblogs.clarin.com/sudaquia/archives/2006/10/guia_vivencial_del_pochoclo.html


 
El diario El Clarín debió tomar esa información de la Wikipedia en español. Ya esa información está actualizada (yo me encargué de eso) : falta ahí precisar en Argentina "pochoclo" (Buenos Aires), "pororó" (interior de Argentina) y "pururú" o "tutuca" (Córdoba) ("ancua" no sé si tiene uso en la práctica) ; en Colombia, no sé si se utilizará "totes" (más bien "crispetas" o "maíz pira") ; en Bolivia, también "pororó" en Santa Cruz de la Sierra ; en el interior de España, "tostones" (murcia) o "rosas" ; en El Salvador "rosetas", en Guatemala "poporopo" ; en Nicaragua, Honduras y Costa Rica "palomitas de maíz" ; en Panamá, "millo" o "popcorn" ; en Puerto Rico "rosetas" o "popcorn" ; en Venezuela (yo soy venezolano) "cotufas" es lo general, y "gallitos" en Maracaibo, no me consta que se use en los Andes.

Saludos,
Andrés


----------



## Moixe

Demostrada está la riqueza del español...


----------



## pejeman

Eword said:


> En España palomitas, palomitas de maíz. Y mi abuelo las llamaba *rosetas* (rosetas de maíz).
> 
> Ah, y en valenciano las he oído nombrar como ¿mongetes? (no estoy segura).


 
Las munjetas en catalán y no se si en la lengua valenciana también, son las alubias. Me encanta comer butifarra amb munjetas.


----------



## pejeman

Hidrocálida said:


> Yo soy de Aguascalientes, sòlo para precisar; el esquite se hace con granos de elote los cuales no deben estar muy tiernos.
> En el estado de Durango con el maìz tierno cocido y secado por varias semanas como si fueran orejones, se prepara en semana santa un platillo llamado *chuales*
> Y al esquite que se refiere Borgonyon en Aguascalientes le llamamos *Chascas (elote tierno cocido y desgrando con crema/Mayonesa limon y chile piquin en polvo) .*
> *Saludos*
> se me ha despertado el apetito con el mantecado, el esquite ,las palomitas de maìz.........y tengo hambre


 
En el noroeste de México, se les dice esquites a las palomiitas, no al maíz cocido y con rajas de chile que venden en la ciudad de México. Cuando vas al cine en Sonora, te compras una soda y unos esquites, no un refresco y unas palomitas.


----------



## sunce

pejeman said:


> Las munjetas en catalán y no se si en la lengua valenciana también, son las alubias. Me encanta comer butifarra amb munjetas.


En catalán:
mongeta
*1 *_substantiu femení (fruit de la mongetera) _judía;alubia;habichuela.


----------



## pejeman

sunce said:


> En catalán:
> mongeta
> *1 *_substantiu femení (fruit de la mongetera) _judía;alubia;habichuela.


 
Gracias. Hace tanto tiempo que no practico lo poco que aprendí de catalán, que convierto las mongetas en munjetas. Pero eso sí, éstas nada tienen que ver con el _popcorn._


----------



## Llorona

En Uruguay NADIE dice pochoclo; decimos "pop" o pó acaramelado


----------



## bb008

Jaén said:


> Bueno, Micafe, para que veas que las diferencias ocurren dentro de un mismo país, te cuento, y a ti, Borgonyon, que en mi tierra, sur de Veracruz/Tabasco, el '*elote*' es la *mazorca*, independientemente de si está tierna o ya madura. Pero cuando se come cocida, le llamamos '*elote cocido*' (con los aderezos que se te ocurran).
> 
> Y '*maíz*', es el grano sacado de la mazorca. Claro que para esto, lo ideal es que la mazorca ya esté madura, o sea, el grano bien seco.
> 
> Y sí, los tamales de elote se hacen moliendo el maíz en la mazorca verde, y los de maíz, con la mazorca seca (madura).
> 
> Qué confusión!


 
En Venezuela la mazorca completa le decimos Jojoto...


----------



## Llorona

A la mazorca completa le decimos "choclo", y después que fue desgranado se convierte en "marlo".
Saludos.


----------



## Sorguinha

En el Peru se usa el termino de origen quechua, usado desde la epoca precolombina para denominar al 'popcorn': 

CANCHA


----------



## ayvlis

En Paraguay es pororó

saludos

ayvlis


----------



## zamanda

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palomitas_de_maíz

En este artículo hay una lista de todos los nombres locales para lo que en inglés es "popcorn." Me puse a investigar porque un amigo argentino me dijo que no entendía 'palomitas' pero nunca me imaginé que hubiera un montón así de opciones.


----------

